# Trouble with plans



## wes (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't get my computer to open the plans for the airplane engine that was featured as December's project of the month. Anyone got any tips?

Wesley


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 18, 2010)

what file format are they in? DOC?  TXT?  PDF?  DXF?


----------



## wes (Feb 18, 2010)

They are in a compressed (zipped) folder.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 18, 2010)

Wes,
Where are you trying to download from? I drew the Lobo plans and never published them in a zipped file that I remember.

The current drawings are all contained as attachments to the first three posts at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5872.0

They are in PDF format.

Gail in NM


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 18, 2010)

wes  said:
			
		

> They are in a compressed (zipped) folder.



Windows should open a .ZIP file. Maybe they are corrupt files. What is the error message.


----------



## wes (Feb 19, 2010)

The err message says something about windows won't open the file because they are damaged. Says if they were sent as an email they weren't correctly attached.I've downloaded them twice.Nethier time worked.

Wes


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 19, 2010)

Wes,
I just tried a couple of them and they seem to open fine for me.

If you want to try it, PM me your email address and I will send a couple direct to your email and see if that works for you. If it does, then I can send the rest.

EDIT: I just saw your Pig Plans post and see you have TurboCad. I can also send a DWG or DXF file to you if need be.


Gail in NM


----------



## wes (Feb 19, 2010)

I not going to give my email address out right now. Our computer is messed up with someone eles's. Can't recieve emails for a while. I got the plans out of the downloads section back in December though, not of the post. Maybe thats the problem.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I just pulled the files from my stash and was all set to send them to you but without an address to send to I could not do so. Can't help you now mate. Get your computer problems straightened out and then have a go at those files.

BC1
Jim


----------



## wes (Feb 22, 2010)

Now I know my problem! I didn't get what I thought I was getting. I downloaded plans for a radial airplane engine. I went back and found a pfd. format set of plans under the name 60 model engine.
Oops. I try to get them of the post.Sorry for all the trouble.

Thanks,
Wes


----------

